

Ask HN: Web design with only FOSS? - nsomaru

I am a Python programmer who leans towards (read: only uses) Django.<p>I have noticed that there is a dearth of material online to help one-man-shows (I work for a small non-profit in India) like myself get up to speed with the entire design process w/ FOSS tools only (GIMP, Inkscape). The back-end is not really a problem, more the front-end side of things.<p>Maybe my Googling skills are just bad :)<p>Your thoughts are appreciated.
======
jkjeldgaard
I don't think there is a wealth of FOSS programs when in comes to designing.
Hence, I tend to use of various web-apps for design tasks:

<http://layerstyles.org/> \- Css generator

<http://0to255.com/> \- Color/gradient chooser

[http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2011/06/10/useful-html-
cs...](http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2011/06/10/useful-html-css-and-
javascript-tools-and-libraries/) \- Link collection

------
tnorthcutt
There certainly aren't as many resources dedicated to e.g. GIMP as there are
to Photoshop, but that's because Photoshop is (exponentially?) more popular.
I've used GIMP some in the past and as I recall, there was a decent amount of
information available, especially articles along the lines of "here's how you
do _____ Photoshop thing in GIMP".

